# Victoria Wax Concours - Application Advice



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've just purchased some Vics Concours wax to do a solid red Ford Ka

I intend to apply it over Prima Amigo using a AF dual applicator pad

Just after some applications advice plez

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Amigo via DA on a finishing pad works great. Vics on panel at a time and three coats for a great wet look. Couple if hours between coats. A great combo.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I apply Vics Concours with my bare hands. A little spreads a long way so don't overload your pad with wax. Leave a couple of minutes then buff. Really nice wax.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> I apply Vics Concours with my bare hands.


:doublesho How do you do that?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho How do you do that?


Just swipe your fingers across the wax in the jar.. Rub your hands together to warm the wax up and to spread it across your palms and then just swipe your hand across the panel in straight lines and semi circle motions, making sure you cover the whole panel. Keep rubbing your hands together to keep the wax warm and it will keep spreading, very far. It's my favourite way of applying wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its quite oily so I tend to buff most of it off with one MF and then give it another buff with a clean MF.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Just swipe your fingers across the wax in the jar.. Rub your hands together to warm the wax up and to spread it across your palms and then just swipe your hand across the panel in straight lines and semi circle motions, making sure you cover the whole panel. Keep rubbing your hands together to keep the wax warm and it will keep spreading, very far. It's my favourite way of applying wax.


Thanks BB I'll give it a try. :thumb:
I'm assuming to use only a very small amount of wax?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks BB I'll give it a try. :thumb:
> I'm assuming to use only a very small amount of wax?


Correct. By rubbing your hands together to generate heat, it sort of expands and spreads a long way.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Correct. By rubbing your hands together to generate heat, it sort of expands and spreads a long way.


Are you talking about wax or what? :wave::lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> Are you talking about wax or what? :wave::lol:


I thought I was, now I'm not so sure 😜


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Spreading by hand is tricky - I always end up using twice as much wax. Just make sure you use very thin coats or it will be claggy. Also just do a panel or two at a time otherwise your arms will hate you forever!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm still getting used to applying this too, so far found it best to apply very thin and buff it off pretty quick, don't let it dry, only do one small section at a time, found it a bit tricky to get use to but worth the effort.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Just swipe your fingers across the wax in the jar.. Rub your hands together to warm the wax up and to spread it across your palms and then just swipe your hand across the panel in straight lines and semi circle motions, making sure you cover the whole panel. Keep rubbing your hands together to keep the wax warm and it will keep spreading, very far. It's my favourite way of applying wax.


the only thing i do different is after i've taken all the wax off of the entire car, i go back over it with a DA and a mf bonnet and re-buff the entire car.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I use my finger tips and can cover a panel in no time a little practice and you get a great even coating.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just used it on a megs applicator. One swipe should do half a panel. Goes on so very easily and comes off equally well


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've just purchased some of this for the first time. 

Seems strange using hands to apply. Never came across that before? I would imagine it would dry your hands out in no time?

Is it possible to apply with an applicator and get the same results or would that not be recommended?

Don't want to waste my time or the product unnecessarily


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a Meg's yellow foam applicator and have no issues at all. Much easier than hand application and I use much less product. It also doesn't turn your hands red!


----------



## JoeB (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys, can't decide between this and mayhem, any advice? Black car. Thanks.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

JoeB said:


> Hi guys, can't decide between this and mayhem, any advice? Black car. Thanks.


I've just purchased this for my black metallic car. For the money, I don't think you can go wrong!
Got good reviews as well


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Using your hands/Fingers may sound odd but when you get used to it you can cover a car in no time also the warmth of your hands spreads it.must make a vid.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

There is a toob video of it being applied by hands.
I've just purchased some plastic disposable gloves to apply and save my skin  ,,,lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> There is a toob video of it being applied by hands.
> I've just purchased some plastic disposable gloves to apply and save my skin  ,,,lol


it's good on the hands, it doesn't dry mine out. You can eat this wax apparently, its that safe lol!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> it's good on the hands, it doesn't dry mine out. You can eat this wax apparently, its that safe lol!


be nice on toast :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> be nice on toast :thumb:


Did you see the episode of Top Gear where Clarkson ate Zymol Royale? Funny as!


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

That goes against the old saying, "You cant Polish a Turd":lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> There is a toob video of it being applied by hands.


..I'd rather see blueberry do it


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> ..I'd rather see blueberry do it


Ooh DJ - maybe I'll post a vid when I next do it - just for you 😜


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Feel free babe,i can't wait xx


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is the Vic's temperature sensitive?

Wanting to wax the car this weekend, but weather being [email protected] ... :wall:

Also what the optimum cure time between coats of the Vic's?

Oh & while I'm here, is Prima Amigo temperature sensitive?
:buffer:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Is the Vic's temperature sensitive?
> 
> Also what the optimum cure time between coats of the Vic's?
> 
> Oh & while I'm here, is Prima Amigo temperature sensitive?


Try it out and educate us :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

cyanide69 said:


> Try it out and educate us :thumb:


Thanks for the help mate


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Concours is quite soft so Temp hasnt affected my applicatin However Supernatural hybrid was like concrete hard.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Subc said:


> Concours is quite soft so Temp hasnt affected my applicatin


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:


Show waxes in this UK climate. 

Good luck with the application :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never had a problem with Vics application even in similar temperatures. If you get it on before it gets too late in the afternoon and temperatures start to drop off, you will be fine.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> I've never had a problem with Vics application even in similar temperatures. If you get it on before it gets too late in the afternoon and temperatures start to drop off, you will be fine.


Thanks BB :thumb:


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Noob Detailer but I bought Vic Concours on the recommendations of this forum and the reviews on CYC.
I applied it by hand using fingers and palms and it goes on forever!
Shocked at how little you need to use and how easily it buffs off. 
I left it 15 mins before buffing with an MF towel but it was quite cold, I'm guessing in warmer weather you'd only wait a few mins.
After reading more threads ill be adding a couple more coats to make it 'deeper' but one coat looks awesome on my black Bora


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

How many coat's can you apply to make it look better 2 or 3?


----------

